# help please



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone that is up on there 360s please help?
I have 2 360s 1 in the office and 1 at home my problem is that the hard drive works fine on the one at home but when i took it to the office and plugged it in it now wants me to recover my gamertag as it has no profiles found on it. :wall:
Only problem is that i cant remember my password to recover and im puzzled to why this is happening.

Please help

Robbie


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

everytime you log in elsewhere you have to recover gamer tags ie if you move hdd or goto friends an log in there so this is normal as far as i know,

on the recoving the password if you know your email just click the forgotton password bit either on xbox or on xboxlive website... then it will be sent or a new one i cant really remember.

Hope this helps

T.


----------

